#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Знает ли кто-нибудь Ширээтэ Ламу Туван Доржа?

## Дифо

Привет уважаемые форумчане! Подскажите пожалуйста:
Знает ли кто-нибудь Ширээтэ Ламу Калмыцкого Хурула (ул. Лермонтова, д.83)  Он был Ширээтэ Ламой в 1991 году.
Знаете Ламу Даву, старосту "Дядю Алика" и маджи Эрдни из того же хурула?
Понимаю, что это не программа "Жди меня", но может кто знает и напишет.
С уважением Дифо

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Гонбо Дордже

Привет!
Туван Дордже живет в Улан-Удэ и работает отдельно от ТБСР, вместе с Чой-Дордже Будаевым.
Дядя Алик - это скорее Алик Дорджиев - живет и работает в США.
Манджи Эрдни, если молодой, то это Эрдни Немгиров, кстати, племянник дяди Алика, художник-танкописец, после росписи Хурула в Элисте уехал в США.
если взрослый, то это Эрдни Ванькаев, который, к сожалению, скоропостижно скончался в 1996 году.

----------


## Дифо

> Привет!
> Туван Дордже живет в Улан-Удэ и работает отдельно от ТБСР, вместе с Чой-Дордже Будаевым.
> Дядя Алик - это скорее Алик Дорджиев - живет и работает в США.
> Манджи Эрдни, если молодой, то это Эрдни Немгиров, кстати, племянник дяди Алика, художник-танкописец, после росписи Хурула в Элисте уехал в США.
> если взрослый, то это Эрдни Ванькаев, который, к сожалению, скоропостижно скончался в 1996 году.


Привет Гонбо Дордже!
Огромное спасибо за информацию!!!
Лама Туван Дордже учит в каком-нибуь Центре?
Если возможно, то дайте адрес этого места.
Я может быть в январе этого года доеду до Улан Удэ. 
Если доеду, то как можно записаться на приём?

А Эрдни в 1991 году был ребёнком и помогал Ламам в церемониях.
Так это какой из них?

С уважением и благодарностью  из Киселёвска Дифо.

(Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха)

----------


## Маруся

Я знаю только Уланов Санджи Уланович (Санджи-гелюнг), 1903-1996

----------


## Дифо

Привет Гонбо Дордже!
Огромное спасибо за информацию!!!
Если Вы на форуме, то ответьте можно ли записаться на приём к Ламе Туван Доржу? Я вероятно завтра буду в Улан Удэ.


С уважением и благодарностью  из Киселёвска Дифо.

Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха

----------


## Дифо

:Mad: Увы не встретился с Туван Дорджем.

----------


## Баир Борис

> Привет!
> Туван Дордже живет в Улан-Удэ и работает отдельно от ТБСР, вместе с Чой-Дордже Будаевым.


Туван Дордже не живёт в Улан-Удэ и не работает с Чой Дордже.
Так же он и не с БТСР.

Он лама в Ацагатском дацане.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Mergen

> Привет уважаемые форумчане! Подскажите пожалуйста:
> Знает ли кто-нибудь Ширээтэ Ламу Калмыцкого Хурула (ул. Лермонтова, д.83)  Он был Ширээтэ Ламой в 1991 году.
> Знаете Ламу Даву, старосту "Дядю Алика" и маджи Эрдни из того же хурула?
> Понимаю, что это не программа "Жди меня", но может кто знает и напишет.
> С уважением Дифо


могу привет передать. если что. "Алик-джану" и его племянику Эрдни. они живут сша.

----------


## Дифо

> могу привет передать. если что. "Алик-джану" и его племянику Эрдни. они живут сша.


Да, конечно, передавайте приветы! 

Хотя Они могли забыть. 

Давно это было.

Я то Их помню. 

Дядя Алик - это первый буддист в этой моей жизни!

Он лама?

----------

